# Because Bubbles Matter - Juice Reviews



## David Pilkington (30/6/17)

*Because Bubbles Matter - Urban Grape*

When I started vaping a month ago, I asked for a recommendation for a "bubblegummy" grape flavoured juice (much like Fanta Grape). A guy here in the office recommended Urban Grape from Because Bubbles Matter.

I managed to find it at Juicy Joes (they only had the 6mg nic but I was looking for that anyway). I was quite excited to give it a go as the smell was amazing. I was very disappointed. The grape flavour was hardly there, if I didn't know that it was meant to be grape I would never have guessed.

I am letting it steep for a while to see if it gets any better but for the price that you pay (R240 for 50ml) I was expecting more and will definitely not buy it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/6/17)

Was also one of my first bottles of juice i bought when i started vaping and the juice was amazing! Full of flavor and grapeness! 

Could be a case of vapors tongue seeing that you just recently started vaping perhaps. 

How does other flavors in the same tank taste? is it full of flavor or also muted?


----------



## David Pilkington (30/6/17)

StompieZA said:


> Was also one of my first bottles of juice i bought when i started vaping and the juice was amazing! Full of flavor and grapeness!
> 
> Could be a case of vapors tongue seeing that you just recently started vaping perhaps.
> 
> How does other flavors in the same tank taste? is it full of flavor or also muted?


I currently have Banoffee Cake from Co-Lab and that has amazing flavour. if it makes a difference I am using the Smok AL85 kit.


----------



## CeeJay (30/6/17)

Smok with the beast tank? That would be the problem Sir. I too had that setup but with the Alien. Certain flavours are okay in there but others are muted. I would walk in to a Vape shop, the guy would drip on an RDA for me to try, Would leave the shop with a sealed bottle, only to get home and not have that same taste. I felt robbed. Once I moved on my vaping path and that time tried a Troll RTA it changed things dramatically taste wise. I stopped vaping off the baby beast immediately. Not telling you to go buy another tank, just be prepared for certain juices to be muted in there, for some reason especially sweet fruity profiles.


----------



## David Pilkington (30/6/17)

CeeJay said:


> Smok with the beast tank? That would be the problem Sir. I too had that setup but with the Alien. Certain flavours are okay in there but others are muted. I would walk in to a Vape shop, the guy would drip on an RDA for me to try, Would leave the shop with a sealed bottle, only to get home and not have that same taste. I felt robbed. Once I moved on my vaping path and that time tried a Troll RTA it changed things dramatically taste wise. I stopped vaping off the baby beast immediately. Not telling you to go buy another tank, just be prepared for certain juices to be muted in there, for some reason especially sweet fruity profiles.


I actually just bought the new Medusa RDTA. Will give it a go on that.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/17)

The Urban Grape is an epic flavor from @Sir Vape BBM range. It is on the light side but that may be because it's 80/20 and your tank doesn't wick fast enough. I use it on the Merlin RDTA as well as on RDA's and I get excellent flavour from it. I do notice that with tanks it tends to be slightly weak. Give it a go on your Medusa and you might get somewhere. You'll be tasting a nice sweet grape bubblegum much like the real thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay (30/6/17)

Please report back and let us know


----------

